

Django gaining or Rails waning? - fjabre
http://trends.google.com/websites?q=http://www.djangoproject.com/,+http://rubyonrails.org/&geo=all&date=all&sort=0

======
thenduks
As someone who has used both frameworks extensively, I like to add an
interesting tidbit:

Considering my Rails work: I visited rubyonrails.org only once, when I first
heard about it - it's primary focus isn't as a resource site and I don't know
any other Rails developers that use it as one.

Considering my Django work: I had djangoproject.com open practically all the
time, every day, since it's a primary destination for everything related to
the project.

~~~
mikeryan
I was going to agree with you, I almost never use the rubyonrails.org main
site.

But I tried putting api.rubyonrails.org and apparently that also falls under
the rubyonrails.org domain which I use quite a bit for rails dev.

~~~
thenduks
There is some content there, for sure. I used gotapi instead of
api.rubyonrails.org most of the time (they have other stuff there too, of
course, which is handy). I have since switched to just looking stuff up in the
source because I'm pretty familiar with it.

------
carbon8
Spring gaining or Django waning?
[http://trends.google.com/websites?q=djangoproject.com%2C+spr...](http://trends.google.com/websites?q=djangoproject.com%2C+springsource.org&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)

Really, HN should be above this inanity.

~~~
req2
Inane or not, you should be aware of the false analogy you've presented: rails
is not obviously cyclical, as spring is.

~~~
carbon8
_springsource.org_. framework website, not season.

~~~
req2
Um, oops. Apologies.

That shortened URL and generic name got me. :(

------
tptacek
There are more Python devs in the world than Ruby devs, so my read is that
Python was simply artificially supressed for multiple years for lack of a
user-friendly webdev toolkit; with Django, Python is both catching up and no
longer bleeding Python devs to Rails.

Obviously, Rails and Django are also at different points on the hype cycle.

~~~
bad_user
I recently started using Django for a personal project. I wasn't really aware
there was hype around it.

I remember when it was launched that it had some hype as it was touted as a
Rails alternative, but earlier versions like 0.95 were awful anyway.

It's a cool framework though. I like the plugins available.

~~~
amalcon
There's been some hype as an indirect result of Google App Engine.

------
xal
Maybe, but don't forget that there is also rubyonrails.com that you have to
add on top (both are valid).

Also, rails.com is not as much a destination page as django.com. Most rails
programmers rely on books to learn it and use API docs that are hosted on
third party pages.

------
nixme
Why is this a competition?

~~~
boggles
It's a competition for jobs and influence within the industry. Nothing to
sniff at.

~~~
carbon8
That might be relevant if it actually reflected jobs available, but it
doesn't, not even remotely (see my comments here for numbers:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=805931>)

Note also that according to the trends graph, djangoproject's visitors have
also been steadily declining over the past year.

~~~
stanleydrew
not necessarily visitors, just searches.

~~~
carbon8
"Daily Unique Visitors" is what the graph claims to show.

------
calvin
Keyword search trends: "Ruby on Rails" v. "Django":
[http://trends.google.com/trends?q=django,+%22ruby+on+rails%2...](http://trends.google.com/trends?q=django,+%22ruby+on+rails%22&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)

Update: Yes, I know it's a rough estimate, and if you can find a way to do a
more refined filter on Google Trends, please share it and make us all the
wiser. "Python Django" doesn't provide good results for comparison.

Update (2): Filtered out some of the noise:
[http://trends.google.com/trends?q=django+-restaurant,+%22rub...](http://trends.google.com/trends?q=django+-restaurant,+%22ruby+on+rails%22&ctab=-1&geo=all&date=all)
\-- still looking for a way to exclude the musician from results

~~~
shabda
I like and use Django, but thats a 100% wrong trend as about 50% of Django
searches are searching for Django the musician.

~~~
dabeeeenster
How do you know that?

~~~
mikeryan
Look at the first graph (django vs rails)

Django the framework wasn't released until 2005. So if you assume the level of
searches for "other django's" is consistent then about half of django's
traffic isn't for the framework. You can almost tell when the framework was
released by the upward trend in the graph.

Of course this is with a very rough visual analysis ;-P

------
quellhorst
Or overall search volume is increasing driving them closer together. Useless
graph without numbers of left axis.

------
dpnewman
Absurd to use either the site traffic or search term ranking comparison.

I will say, in san fran at most of the recent startup-y events i have attended
rails has been far more represented than django. now this isn't scientific
either by any stretch ...just a sense from real world engagement.

------
yrck
Add drupal.org on there to get a different idea. I would say that there is
less money in custom web development so there is less interest in the tools
all together.

~~~
butterfi
I added Drupal in that mix as well and was pleasantly surprised. I disagree
that there is less money in custom development though. All the Drupal
developers (and I know a fair amount) I know are buried in work...

------
omouse
WHO CARES?

